# The New 510 for the REO's



## Rob Fisher

Super X on the new adjustable, indestructible Stainless Steel 510 connector for the REO!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

Thanks for this Rob. Now, you've sent some stuff back to Rob for maintenance before. Could you walk us through the procedure and shipping costs etc. please? I'd like to send my Reo in for that new 510 connector.


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Thanks for this Rob. Now, you've sent some stuff back to Rob for maintenance before. Could you walk us through the procedure and shipping costs etc. please? I'd like to send my Reo in for that new 510 connector.


You just send/post it to Rob at Reosmods at his address (on the web site). Take out you bottle and clean the Reo a bit. Take off the atomizer. Wrap the tube in some tissue. Include a note on what you want to have done, plus your PayPal email address and the name, address and cell no the package must be returned to. He will send you a PayPal invoice. At least that is how it used to work. Does he still use PayPal for this purpose @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher

What @Andre said. And yes he does still does PayPal. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Ah, thanks guys. Will make arrangements soon.


----------



## Andre

Just watched the vid. Thanks for posting @Rob Fisher. Like the new connector. Much easier to position your atomizer (by adjusting the connector) and the nipple is much better - no need for glue at all and for those of you that take off the tube when changing juices - now even easier. 
Now waiting for my new Reo with this connector!


----------



## Arthster

Mmmm I wonder if I would get this if I order my Reo end of Feb.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arthster said:


> Mmmm I wonder if I would get this if I order my Reo end of Feb.



Yes you will.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Just watched the vid. Thanks for posting @Rob Fisher. Like the new connector. Much easier to position your atomizer (by adjusting the connector) and the nipple is much better - no need for glue at all and for those of you that take off the tube when changing juices - now even easier.
> Now waiting for my new Reo with this connector!



We are top of the list and I'm hoping they will be heading our way any day now!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes you will.



Can I get a WHOOP WHOOP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA

I wonder if Rob would be interested in appointing a local repair agent ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> I wonder if Rob would be interested in appointing a local repair agent ..


That sounds like a fabulous idea. Maybe approach him via @Rob Fisher?


----------



## JakesSA

What do you think @Rob Fisher? We arrange an online session for training on repair procedures. I'll have to confirm but I imagine the cost of shipping alone (air courier?) will make it worthwhile for the person I have in mind.


----------



## Dr Evil

That's an awesome idea @JakeSA
Or we could do a group send to him and split shipping costs

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> That sounds like a fabulous idea. Maybe approach him via @Rob Fisher?



Will do! Great idea.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@JakesSA email on it's way to Rob!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA

Awesomeness.


----------



## kimbo

JakesSA said:


> Awesomeness.


I am holding thumbs for you @JakesSA then i can afford a new 510 as well 

If you get it, maybe a Reo table at the VapeCon to have your Reo done up


----------



## JakesSA

It won't be me personally but yes a ZA Reo service centre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I will then wait for the outcome of this and not send my Reo in now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Considering we are the second largest REOville outside of the USA this is a great idea, and might be easy to achieve


----------



## Silver

Great idea
holding thumbs


----------



## Alex

I agree, this would be good.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob is thinking about it... he will get back to us...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob is not comfortable trusting anyone else to do the conversions I'm afraid. 

Here is the costs from Rob...

"$45 to have your mod retrofitted with the new 510 connection .
That is new everything we toss the old bottle and feed tube if you want to keep it remove it before you send it in .
If your spring is in good shape we wont install a new spring and that would be - $5 from your bill
The positive contact is the same but we do have to install a new insulator the old hole on the insulator is to small Its easier to just replace it . 

I have said it before and I will say it again if your not having any problems with your mod no need to upgrade . 
For what it cost to me its well worth it this is a huge upgrade in the mods durability . 

Yes the feed hole is slightly larger pushing the bottle should be a little easier depending on what atomizer you running . If the atomizer has a small feed hole the larger feed hole in the 510 wont make much of a difference"

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Riaz

Bummer 

Just shows what pride rob from reosmods takes in his work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I can understand that @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for trying

I suppose the connector assembly and its goodies are sort of like the heart of the Reo and he doesnt want things out of his control going wrong

Pity - given he is so far away and it adds to the cost to shuttle the goods there and back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So when does the first 'group send' begin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob is not comfortable trusting anyone else to do the conversions I'm afraid.
> 
> Here is the costs from Rob...
> 
> "$45 to have your mod retrofitted with the new 510 connection .
> That is new everything we toss the old bottle and feed tube if you want to keep it remove it before you send it in .
> If your spring is in good shape we wont install a new spring and that would be - $5 from your bill
> The positive contact is the same but we do have to install a new insulator the old hole on the insulator is to small Its easier to just replace it .
> 
> I have said it before and I will say it again if your not having any problems with your mod no need to upgrade .
> For what it cost to me its well worth it this is a huge upgrade in the mods durability .
> 
> Yes the feed hole is slightly larger pushing the bottle should be a little easier depending on what atomizer you running . If the atomizer has a small feed hole the larger feed hole in the 510 wont make much of a difference"


Thanks for the trouble, @Rob Fisher. Now we know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Thanks Uncle Rob. I think the amount is worth it. I don't blame him for wanting to do it himself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

I probably need to watch that YouTube clip to see what it's about


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I can understand that @Rob Fisher
> Thanks for trying
> 
> I suppose the connector assembly and its goodies are sort of like the heart of the Reo and he doesnt want things out of his control going wrong



Yip that is exactly the issue for him...and we need to remember that this only needs doing if you are having issues...


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> I probably need to watch that YouTube clip to see what it's about


Here is a thread about it: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-stainless-steel-510-connection.t7313/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that is exactly the issue for him...and we need to remember that this only needs doing if you are having issues...



I have an issue. I want that new connector 
Well, I have some leaking, not much, but it's there and I was thinking of replacing the firing pin and spring anyway as I was a bit stupid in the beginning with it, so decided to replace those and do it right from now on.
Also, I like the longer needle thingy where the tube connects and the wider feeding hole. Gonna have my atties drilled to accommodate that.


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> I have an issue. I want that new connector
> Well, I have some leaking, not much, but it's there and I was thinking of replacing the firing pin and spring anyway as I was a bit stupid in the beginning with it, so decided to replace those and do it right from now on.
> Also, I like the longer needle thingy where the tube connects and the wider feeding hole. Gonna have my atties drilled to accommodate that.


Yip, more than reason enough to send to the spa. I am so tempted, but really have no good reason to spend that money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Yeah, I really don't see the need to change it just for the sake of change. 


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA

Thanks @Rob Fisher, quite understandable. I'm sure he also want's to protect his intellectual property. I wonder if one can fit a fat daddy vape 510 on the Reo? Shave the 510 raised 'platform' off entirely and retrofit. Better fit for 22mm atties too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

JakesSA said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher, quite understandable. I'm sure he also want's to protect his intellectual property. I wonder if one can fit a fat daddy vape 510 on the Reo? Shave the 510 raised 'platform' off entirely and retrofit. Better fit for 22mm atties too.



That is an awesome idea Jakes! I would do that because my best atties are 22mm.


----------



## Genosmate

Here is an update on the new connectors from the man himself.
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...es-sales-information-most-recent-info-10.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All REO Grands's bought from now on at Reosmods have the new Stainless Steel 510 connection... and the LP Mini's too!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh Shit! 

Quote from Rob at Reosmods...

"We ran into a problem with are new adjustable 510 connection . The adjustable part of this 510 is not working properly . I will be replacing the center post and the adjustable screw in all the mods . I should have used a reverse thread The only reason I didn’t I was hoping to avoid having people destroy there cartomizers and atomizers with a connection that has no give . I didn’t have issues with the prototypes I made. The parts I had made were not as tight of a tolerance as the prototypes . What is happening is the adjustable center post is threading down as people are threading there atomizers on to there mods . This is totally my fault I apologize to everyone that will be inconvenienced . 

People will need to send there mods in to me and I will replace the parts needed to make it work properly . I am still waiting on a reply as to when I can get these parts . I will post in this thread and also on my site as soon as I have more info . I will pay the shipping to and from reosmods first class shipping that is . Your mods are still usable I wouldn’t send them in until I no when I can get the parts"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## andro

That is what i called passion for customer service. Good product and even better backup .

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh Shit!
> 
> Quote from Rob at Reosmods...
> 
> "We ran into a problem with are new adjustable 510 connection . The adjustable part of this 510 is not working properly . I will be replacing the center post and the adjustable screw in all the mods . I should have used a reverse thread The only reason I didn’t I was hoping to avoid having people destroy there cartomizers and atomizers with a connection that has no give . I didn’t have issues with the prototypes I made. The parts I had made were not as tight of a tolerance as the prototypes . What is happening is the adjustable center post is threading down as people are threading there atomizers on to there mods . This is totally my fault I apologize to everyone that will be inconvenienced .
> 
> People will need to send there mods in to me and I will replace the parts needed to make it work properly . I am still waiting on a reply as to when I can get these parts . I will post in this thread and also on my site as soon as I have more info . I will pay the shipping to and from reosmods first class shipping that is . Your mods are still usable I wouldn’t send them in until I no when I can get the parts"


So, looks like we shall have to send them back? Maybe better if you just send them back when they rock up at your place?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> So, looks like we shall have to send them back? Maybe better if you just send them back when they rock up at your place?



Yip will talk to Rob.


----------



## zadiac

Well, I still have to send mine. Glad I didn't. Will wait a bit.


----------



## capetocuba

One person who knows the inside working of reos is @Gazzacpt as he stripped mine to a plain box in no time so it can be shaved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Said the Modmaster earlier today:

_The 510 connection parts are ready I will be picking them up monday . You folks are all set to send your mods in . I will get them back to you as quickly as I can_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Guys, i am keen to send my Reo Blue in to get the new 510
Mine is slightly skew and sometimes it dribbles a bit of ejuice between the mod and the base of the atty. 

If a "group send" and "group return" gets organised, then count me in


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver we have a parcel arriving with some new REO's that have to go straight back to Rob. I guess it will be this week because it cleared customs last week. So maybe ship it to me on Monday by courier and I'll send it with. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver we have a parcel arriving with some new REO's that have to go straight back to Rob. I guess it will be this week because it cleared customs last week. So maybe ship it to me on Monday by courier and I'll send it with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


morning do u have any idea of price for replacing a normal 510 to the new one?


----------



## zadiac

45 dolla

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> morning do u have any idea of price for replacing a normal 510 to the new one?



Morning @andro... I took a quick look on ECF but couldn't find anything... will email Rob now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Morning @andro... I took a quick look on ECF but couldn't find anything... will email Rob now.



Already received an email from him Uncle Rob. Complete refit is $45

---------------------------------------

My email from Rob:

Hello Phil a complete rebuild with the new 510 is $45 Shipping first class $10
flat rate $23
express $48

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Genosmate

JakesSA said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher, quite understandable. I'm sure he also want's to protect his intellectual property. I wonder if one can fit a fat daddy vape 510 on the Reo? Shave the 510 raised 'platform' off entirely and retrofit. Better fit for 22mm atties too.


@JakesSA,yes its do able using the 510 insert from FD,Ive attached a pic.
For some reason I cannot attach a link to the full post on ECF (or any other link for that matter) but it seems that either the pics have been deleted or won't load,it was fine about a week ago.
You need to look for the posts by custom classic on page 101 of the bottom feeder thread,give me a shout if you are not familiar with it and I'll type out the url for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA

Genosmate said:


> @JakesSA,yes its do able using the 510 insert from FD,Ive attached a pic.
> For some reason I cannot attach a link to the full post on ECF (or any other link for that matter) but it seems that either the pics have been deleted or won't load,it was fine about a week ago.
> You need to look for the posts by custom classic on page 101 of the bottom feeder thread,give me a shout if you are not familiar with it and I'll type out the url for you.
> View attachment 20549



Nice cut in that picture, looks like it was done with a fly cutter, I'll see if I can find it. Been wanting to bring some custom 510s in anyway so maybe its time. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Genosmate

JakesSA said:


> Nice cut in that picture, looks like it was done with a fly cutter, I'll see if I can find it. Been wanting to bring some custom 510s in anyway so maybe its time. Thanks for the heads up!


@JakesSA my Mac has been acting very strange this morning,with keyboard commands and loading pics from the internet,I told you completely the wrong thing in my last post,its actually a guy called Quigsworth on ECF who did that shaved mod and I told you to look at the wrong page (the pics weren't loading and I thought I was right) anyway here is the correct link
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...lace-everything-modified-custom-made-103.html


----------



## zadiac

JakesSA said:


> Nice cut in that picture, looks like it was done with a fly cutter, I'll see if I can find it. Been wanting to bring some custom 510s in anyway so maybe its time. Thanks for the heads up!



Will you do mine for me? I love that. I think that looks way better than stock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

zadiac said:


> Will you do mine for me? I love that. I think that looks way better than stock.


Maybe not as easy as it looks because the 510 insert also needs modding to bottom feed and I'm not sure if the firing pin can still be fitted under the delrin,although this guy is one of the fundi's on the ECF so I'm sure he's worked it out.Notice this mod has also got a squonk hole in the back.


----------



## zadiac

Genosmate said:


> Maybe not as easy as it looks because the 510 insert also needs modding to bottom feed and I'm not sure if the firing pin can still be fitted under the delrin,although this guy is one of the fundi's on the ECF so I'm sure he's worked it out.Notice this mod has also got a squonk hole in the back.



You can buy bottom feed 510 connectors directly from FatDaddy Vapes and they're cheap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

zadiac said:


> You can buy bottom feed 510 connectors directly from FatDaddy Vapes and they're cheap.


Yes,but these are 510 "inserts" and I don't think the bottom fed parts that FD sells fits in them,I wouldn't even bother with the V3 BF parts because they are not so good and the V4 is completely different thats why I believe you have to mod the insert,but it can be done.


----------



## zadiac

Then you put in the complete v4 bottom feed 510 connection. I don't see why it can't be done easily....lol


----------



## Genosmate

zadiac said:


> Then you put in the complete v4 bottom feed 510 connection. I don't see why it can't be done easily....lol


Please don't do it,its too deep,it might fit under the delrin but you won't be able to get the firing pin attached,thats why he's used the insert.


----------



## zadiac

Genosmate said:


> Please don't do it,its too deep,it might fit under the delrin but you won't be able to get the firing pin attached,thats why he's used the insert.



Oh I won't do it. I'm too stupid and don't have the right tools to do any of that. I was just wondering. I'll go with whatever @JakesSA says. I've come to trust him with this kind of stuff.


----------



## JakesSA

I caved in and ordered some Varitube 510 connectors. Worked through some reviews and they do seem to be the better option, time will tell. Also got some 14mm diameter units which may make for a better "drop in" solution. They are also spring loaded but the centre pin would have to be redone for bottom fed implementations.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

JakesSA said:


> I caved in and ordered some Varitube 510 connectors. Worked through some reviews and they do seem to be the better option, time will tell. Also got some 14mm diameter units which may make for a better "drop in" solution. They are also spring loaded but the centre pin would have to be redone for bottom fed implementations.



Jakes, as soon as you're ready, please let me know. I'm like a little boy in a candy store right now


----------



## JakesSA

Well lets see when they arrive..


----------



## zadiac

Did you do that atty by the way?


----------



## TylerD

JakesSA said:


> I caved in and ordered some Varitube 510 connectors. Worked through some reviews and they do seem to be the better option, time will tell. Also got some 14mm diameter units which may make for a better "drop in" solution. They are also spring loaded but the centre pin would have to be redone for bottom fed implementations.


I wanted to order from varitube, but they said they don't ship to SA. 
How did you go about ordering from them @JakesSA ?


----------



## JakesSA

I used a forwarding agent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

JakesSA said:


> I used a forwarding agent.


Cool stuff. Thanks!


----------



## JakesSA

Ordered a bunch will let let you know when they arrive?


----------



## TylerD

JakesSA said:


> Ordered a bunch will let let you know when they arrive?


Would love to get some from you. Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is a story with just pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> This is a story with just pictures!
> 
> View attachment 20803
> View attachment 20804
> View attachment 20805
> View attachment 20806


Heart breaking...just arrived and have to go back for 510 adjustment! At least I have a picture of mine standing proudly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> This is a story with just pictures!
> 
> View attachment 20803
> View attachment 20804
> View attachment 20805
> View attachment 20806



2 parcel pics just too much for me!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> 2 parcel pics just too much for me!



So sorry @johan but it was important for the story...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Yea I know  - I was just laying a wind egg.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> Yea I know  - I was just laying a wind egg.



Hahaha.....Ohm Johan, vape 'n e-pipe en ontspan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA

@Rob Fisher, I understand these Reo's will be refitted with left hand threaded centre pins? Please be so kind as to ask the Reo master to add VERY CLEAR AND EXPLICIT instructions to future Reos on how to operate these? A left hand thread is very counter intuitive and folks tend to strip them quickly by trying to turn it the "right" way. I've seen some badly mangled first edition Sigelei box mods rendered useless by this exact same thing. Admittedly Sigelei used copper screws on those, which is pure insanity in itself, but the Reo one will be hollow and I expect it won't take much effort to shear them off.
It may save him a lot of grief later on.


----------



## Rob Fisher

JakesSA said:


> @Rob Fisher, I understand these Reo's will be refitted with left hand threaded centre pins? Please be so kind as to ask the Reo master to add VERY CLEAR AND EXPLICIT instructions to future Reos on how to operate these? A left hand thread is very counter intuitive and folks tend to strip them quickly by trying to turn it the "right" way. I've seen some badly mangled first edition Sigelei box mods rendered useless by this exact same thing. Admittedly Sigelei used copper screws on those, which is pure insanity in itself, but the Reo one will be hollow and I expect it won't take much effort to shear them off.
> It may save him a lot of grief later on.



Roger that! Will fire off an email to him now!


----------



## JakesSA

Many thanks! Hope I don't sound like a "know it all" but this could really be a problem.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome Reos 

@Andre, which one is yours? Black anodised or Raw tumbled?
I am thinking Raw tumbled?


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> @Rob Fisher, I understand these Reo's will be refitted with left hand threaded centre pins? Please be so kind as to ask the Reo master to add VERY CLEAR AND EXPLICIT instructions to future Reos on how to operate these? A left hand thread is very counter intuitive and folks tend to strip them quickly by trying to turn it the "right" way. I've seen some badly mangled first edition Sigelei box mods rendered useless by this exact same thing. Admittedly Sigelei used copper screws on those, which is pure insanity in itself, but the Reo one will be hollow and I expect it won't take much effort to shear them off.
> It may save him a lot of grief later on.


I would be one of those hooples! So, does it mean one has to turn clockwise to loosen it?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Awesome Reos
> 
> @Andre, which one is yours? Black anodised or Raw tumbled?
> I am thinking Raw tumbled?


Nope, you are thinking wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reply from Rob in Porcupine City...

"The left handed threads shouldn’t be a problem turning a screw to the right will raise the post . I can only do so much when it comes to people breaking there mods . I made the first center post with standard threads to avoid people damaging there atomizers . I have come to the conclusion I cant stop people like that from breaking there mods . A little common sense goes a long way . If someone breaks the adjustable screw it is easily fixed . I appreciate the heads up though very much . I try to make everything as hoople proof as possible but some people no matter what you do will break it . I will get the mods back to you quickly 

Robert "

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

I think a similar label should be placed on the new Reos:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JakesSA

Must say I am somewhat surprised by the need for a left hand thread at all. That little screw and the attie I imagine have different thread pitches which means they move different distances with each full turn. In this case the attie will move faster than the little screw effectively jamming it in place. 

This seems to be the case will all the other mods that I have seen with this feature ..


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first batch of REO's with the new 510's arrived in the country today... should show up in REO Mail tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Super X on the new 2105 REO with the new 510 etc...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Super X on the new 2105 REO with the new 510 etc...




Funny, I dont use a o'ring under my atomic and havent had a leak ever.


And on a side note: I absolutely love my Reo/Atomic setup

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Super X on the new 2105 REO with the new 510 etc...




Now I want a new one .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

johan said:


> Now I want a new one .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

I like using an o-ring underneath the RDA, just make sense to me .


----------



## DoubleD

johan said:


> I like using an o-ring underneath the RDA, just make sense to me .



I'll give it a try, maybe it'll make Alessandra's sqounk even better than it already is.


----------



## johan

DoubleD said:


> I'll give it a try, maybe it'll make Alessandra's sqounk even better than it already is.



It won't make squonking better - but it does assist in aligning/positioning RDA to have airhole at exactly were you want it.


----------



## DoubleD

johan said:


> It won't make squonking better - but it does assist in aligning/positioning RDA to have airhole at exactly were you want it.



I'm thinking, it might 'seal' up better than it already is and give a better sqounk lol (and in reality I know it wont hahaha)

Regarding positioning of the air hole, Im pretty lucky, my Atomic screws down to the perfect position (for me) without any adjustment of the 510. My odin on the other hand might benefit from using an oring, the only problem with that is that my Atomic never comes off Alessandra.....ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

DoubleD said:


> I'm thinking, it might 'seal' up better than it already is and give a better sqounk lol (and in reality I know it wont hahaha)
> 
> Regarding positioning of the air hole, Im pretty lucky, my Atomic screws down to the perfect position (for me) without any adjustment of the 510. My odin on the other hand might benefit from using an oring, the only problem with that is that my Atomic never comes off Alessandra.....ever!



You are 100% correct, if it alighns perfectly you don't need o-ring. I am using an early 2014 version without adjustable 510 positive connection.


----------



## Ashley A

Hi guys, 

Is there a way to adjust the 510 pin if you don't have the Allen key it comes with?

I'm having an issue with my Nuppin not firing sometimes because it loosened a bit or low vapour yet the battery voltage is high. Works fine on my older REO though. Figure I need to bring the pin up a bit but don't have the Allen key. The Odin it came with also doesn't fire on it but works on my other Reo so I'm pretty sure it's the 510 pin.

I thought of turning the pin from the bottom that the tube fits on but not sure if it's 1 piece and which direction to turn it if it is.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there a way to adjust the 510 pin if you don't have the Allen key it comes with?
> 
> I'm having an issue with my Nuppin not firing sometimes because it loosened a bit or low vapour yet the battery voltage is high. Works fine on my older REO though. Figure I need to bring the pin up a bit but don't have the Allen key. The Odin it came with also doesn't fire on it but works on my other Reo so I'm pretty sure it's the 510 pin.
> 
> I thought of turning the pin from the bottom that the tube fits on but not sure if it's 1 piece and which direction to turn it if it is.



Toothpick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ashley A

Rob Fisher said:


> Toothpick.


Thanks @Rob Fisher. Will give it a go and hopefully it's loose enough for that. Any chance you know if turning clockwise will raise it or drop it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ashley A said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher. Will give it a go and hopefully it's loose enough for that. Any chance you know if turning clockwise will raise it or drop it?



It screws opposite to the way you think it will. Always confuses the hell out of me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clockwise is up. Anti clockwise is down. @Andre am I'm right?


----------



## Andre

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there a way to adjust the 510 pin if you don't have the Allen key it comes with?
> 
> I'm having an issue with my Nuppin not firing sometimes because it loosened a bit or low vapour yet the battery voltage is high. Works fine on my older REO though. Figure I need to bring the pin up a bit but don't have the Allen key. The Odin it came with also doesn't fire on it but works on my other Reo so I'm pretty sure it's the 510 pin.
> 
> I thought of turning the pin from the bottom that the tube fits on but not sure if it's 1 piece and which direction to turn it if it is.


Or maybe file one of those popular little blue phillips screwdrivers down a bit.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Clockwise is up. Anti clockwise is down. @Andre am I'm right?


Yes, you are right - it is reverse threaded. Confuses me to no end too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Clockwise is up. Anti clockwise is down. @Andre am I'm right?



I think you're right, it must be reverse threaded to prevent movement when tightening or loosening the atomizer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I think you're right, it must be reverse threaded to prevent movement when tightening or loosening the atomizer.


Not that it does - prevent movement I mean. You really have to tighten your atomizer well in its final position. If not, when you just re-tighten, the 510 screw will have moved!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ashley A

Rob Fisher said:


> It screws opposite to the way you think it will. Always confuses the hell out of me.


Think that's anticlockwise. Tried turning it a lot but the atty is still sitting flush so not sure if the pin turned or just the toothpick, lol.

Any idea if it's an allen or hex key and what size?

I have a few dissembly kits ao I might have the right size. Just don't want to start trying and strip the head with the wrong tool since that hole all ready looks like it's round.


----------



## Ashley A

Rob Fisher said:


> Clockwise is up. Anti clockwise is down. @Andre am I'm right?


OK, I turned it the wrong way then. think it's all the way down. Let me go try the other way (clockwise).


----------



## Alex

Ashley A said:


> OK, I turned it the wrong way then. think it's all the way down. Let me go try the other way (clockwise).



I have always used a small O-ring under the atty to function like a spring washer. I don't have the newer 510 Reo's, but I imagine it would help with future problems with certain "longer than standard 510 connections".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A

Thanks guys. Toothpick clockwise got me the result I was looking for 

@Alex I use the o-ring on my older REO as a norm. I tried on this when I got it though and nothing fired because the pin was too low so I went without it but I'll put it back now since I got a gap now and it's ever so slightly skew #OCD. Same as the other actually but you don't notice with the o-ring between them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> It screws opposite to the way you think it will. Always confuses the hell out of me.



I spent about an hour struggling to get the little pin in the first time (it came separate in the bag)...before I realized it works the other way round

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------

